# Regular Or Custom Fit Sheets?



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

ok, i am ready to get some sheets for our tt that's due in this month and i have read different things. do most people just get regular sheets for the queen bed or do you get custom ones made especially for tt beds? i would really appreciate some input.









thank you! sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well Outback splurged of course and got the cheapest mattress known to man -- even the guys in China that makes it laughs -- so of course I bought one of those memory toppers for the mattress -- that actually makes the mattress feel top notch --

but I digress... to answer your question... we use regular queen size fitted sheets...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The matresses aren't that bad, better then on the ground.
We got a Ghosty-special foam mattress topper from Costco. We didn't cut it down. For sheets I am using Queen size that have deep pocket. Works fine. Several Outbackers got a good price on Overstock .com for 3" topper. Having fun camping means a good night sleep









Jan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Standard sheets but you may want to get a set of those sheet bungees that pull them a little tighter. The beds are a bit baggy looking without them but if you get one of the foam toppers that may just fill out the sheets enough that you dont need them.

If you are handy with a sewing machine sew the top sheet to the fitted sheet at the bottom like they use to do on water bed sheets and to help with making the bed in the morning and staying warm at night sew the window side of the top sheet to the fitted sheet about 2/3 of the way up from the bottom. It helps cut down on drafts from the window by preventing them from coming untucked.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ditto on the memory foam topper (3" from Ebay) that makes the bed bigger. We didn't cut down the topper, just kind of folded the excess over the foot of the bed and the standard queen sheets fit fine. I doubt I could sleep on that mattress without the topper. With the topper, it is a great nights sleep.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Like most, slept on it one night and then bought a 3 " foam topper. So if you end up following that route make sure the sheets have a deep side to accomodate both.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't care too much about the sheets, I just put on whatever the wife purchased and it works fine. What I am REALLY curious about is if anyone has perfected an easy technique for making the bed up? For me it usally involves laying on the bed and flopping around like a walrus. Not a pleasent site, let me assure you.

Reverie (I am the Walrus, Koo Koo Ka Choo)


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

I agree about the terrible mattress. I also bought the 3" foam topper from Overstock.com and they have them on sale again with free shipping. I bought the regular queen size and did not cut it down and am using regular queen size sheets and they are okay at the bottom of the bed.

However, I agree with last poster about making the bed. I have decided to get a bedspread that washes easily and use 2 separate throws on the bed and heck with making it up all the time.

Betty King


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

thank you all sooooo much for the info. i think i will get the mattress topper and the corner "pulls". i am trying to picture a walrus making the bed!!









i am very glad to have you all for the wealth of info and humor!! thank you again.









sherry


----------



## 3kids2dogs (May 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I don't care too much about the sheets, I just put on whatever the wife purchased and it works fine. What I am REALLY curious about is if anyone has perfected an easy technique for making the bed up? For me it usally involves laying on the bed and flopping around like a walrus. Not a pleasent site, let me assure you.
> 
> Reverie (I am the Walrus, Koo Koo Ka Choo)
> [snapback]43011[/snapback]​


I don't know how easy it is, but I make the bed every morning pretty quickly. Kneeling on the bottom sheet only, I start with the top sheet and blanket in the far corner, tuck it up the window side and then pull them smooth at the near side. I then throw the bedspread on and kneel on the blanket (NOT the bedspread!) and follow the same order. It take me about 2 minutes and everything looks so tidy. I guarantee that if it were up to my husband, it'd never get made at all. His philosophy in the camper and at home is, "Why make it when we're going to sleep in it again tonight?" So I give you a lot of credit for even trying!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

For me it usally involves laying on the bed and flopping around like a walrus. Not a pleasent site, let me assure you.

Thanks for the Out Loud Laugh! 
We use a fitted sheet (regular queen size) on ours. We have the mattress it came with, then a cheapy Walmart foam mattress (we were desperate), then a Memory Foam. So ours feels like a nice soft feather bed...ahhhh!








We then have a sleeping bag on top of that. With the comforter it came with.

I usually lay in bed and get the sleeping bag nice and straight, but THAT comforter drives me up a wall. It won't tuck in at the corners with all our "foams". I've been seriously thinking about getting another comforter to put on top, that doesn't have to be tucked, but the other one matches so well. Oh! What to do?

Beth


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Great ideas on the 3" topper that's on the things to buy list for next year. We used old waterbed sheets and they stay on great. If your not familiar with waterbed sheets they have pockets on every corner that wrap around and under the matteress and are stitched accross the bottom top sheet to bottom so no cold feet for me and only once are you flopping around to make the bed.

Regular sheets work fine in a pinch though.


----------

